# Mookies and Fantails available



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

I have rescued about 20 various mookies and fantails. I need to rehome some of them. You pay for box and shipping and send me info/proof of healthy happy home. If interested please let me know. See my pics from the birds for sale thread or I can send more if needed.


----------



## dooie (Oct 31, 2009)

hi i am intrested in two pairs of fantails but i live in Ireland


----------



## windmill Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you still have fantails? I am very interested. Jim


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

can you post some pictures?


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

are your mookees able to cross border?


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll try to post more pics here. I have some already posted in my earlier threads. 
Mookeeman I don't anything about shipping over the border. Seems unlikely but maybe someone else knows more about that. 
To be honest I would need to see pics of your loft and more about your intentions for the birds for those that are new to the site. 

Thanks all for the interest.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

pouletchalet said:


> I have rescued about 20 various mookies and fantails. I need to rehome some of them. You pay for box and shipping and send me info/proof of healthy happy home. If interested please let me know. See my pics from the birds for sale thread or I can send more if needed.


What fantails and how many do you have let?


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

I am in ny looking for fantails. I have chain link flight pen and warm coop. thank you Alex


----------

